# grass for tank



## Uncle Rico (Sep 4, 2005)

Does anyone know of any grass that will do well in my tank:
260 Watt 100 gallon
100% flourite substrate

Its not set up yet but that is what I have. I saw the Kyoto grass in Petco, but then I later found out that it just dies in a couple months if submerged. I've heard of dwarf hairgrass is that any good? Let me know if any of you know of anything good for a beginner(though willing to put in a lot of time) Right now all I have planned is amazon swords and nanas.


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

Google aquatic plants. There are good websites that will list everything you need or want to know about aquatic plants/grasses


----------



## skubasteve! (Feb 14, 2007)

If your doing plants, you may want to start checking out this site. APC You can pretty much find everything and anything plant related from that site.

A few "carpet plants"
*Dwarf hairgrass
*Marsilea minuta
*Narrow leaf Micro Sword


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

dwarf hairgrass and hairgrass will give that traditional lawn look in a fish tank. As will pigmy chainsword. and dwarf sagitaria (so long as it stays dwarf. it can change up). there are a few. as mentioned you can check out APC's plant finder for more info on specific plant types. Another great site is plantedtank.net. But APC has a better plant finder. Alot of the same people are on both.


----------

